

Change the world. Code stuff for IoT - tdefarbus

Complete a challenge on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;devdraft.com and see if you have the chops to code for companies like this one https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onion.io&#x2F;livelab&#x2F;thermal-printer.
======
MichaelCrawford
Having 27 years experience in the industry, I have become quite skeptical of
the expression "change the world". I've been hearing that since Apple's radio
ad back in the day.

Yeah some people change the world, but most don't. The few that sort of
succeed, really only make already-wealthy people into filthy-rich ones.

